# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  New Fire Belly Toad Setup

## DaBob

Hi Everyone,

  I just joined the forum last week and don't have any FBT's yet. I posted last week to find out what type of frog/toad would be best for my tank. People said FTB's for sure. My nieces and I have been reading a lot about FBT's and we still would like some more input. Guess I will list what's in my tank again and put up photo's.  I have a 75 gallon setup with dual t5 26watt 10k lights(lights are on order and will be in tomorrow). I have 2 filters - one is a tetra fauna Viquarium(the steam one) and the other is a waterfall type. Both have 2 filters each and are raised on 2.5" bricks to add more of a water area. I filled in the stream feature with black gravel up to the water line, then added exo-terra live moss on top. The tank top is 1/2 glass & 1/2 screen. All tubes and wires going through the screen area and gaps sealed with aquarium sealant. All the plants are fake. I have an air bubbler hidden inside the tree stump to keep the water moving. there is a clump of java moss behind the tree stump to help with the water and provide hiding for guppy's(or something simular). I also have a Exo-Terra Monsoon mister and digital readout of temperature and humidity. The temperature has been staying @ 75.2deg withe the humidity 83%. Mister has been on  4hr for 15seconds spray(this seems to keep the water level the same, without losing any from condensation). That's about it for the tank.  Now that we know what we want(FBT's) and the tank has been running for a few weeks. Please give me some input on the setup. There must be something that I'm missing or need to change. We don't want any deaths, expect for a couple fish missing now and then. I could not find anything on the humidity either. Do I need to add a little more? and the big question too is were to buy on-line. I went to the 3 pet shops we have in town and nobody was any FBT's. I figured we would buy 6 to 9 for the size of the tank and have a good chance of having a pair or two. I see a lot of places on-line, but what's your opinion on the best place. I went to Joshes, but they don't seem to carry these.  Thanks for reading. We just want to get it right.

----------


## isu712

> Hi Everyone,
> 
>   I just joined the forum last week and don't have any FBT's yet. I posted last week to find out what type of frog/toad would be best for my tank. People said FTB's for sure. My nieces and I have been reading a lot about FBT's and we still would like some more input. Guess I will list what's in my tank again and put up photo's.  I have a 75 gallon setup with dual t5 26watt 10k lights(lights are on order and will be in tomorrow). I have 2 filters - one is a tetra fauna Viquarium(the steam one) and the other is a waterfall type. Both have 2 filters each and are raised on 2.5" bricks to add more of a water area. I filled in the stream feature with black gravel up to the water line, then added exo-terra live moss on top. The tank top is 1/2 glass & 1/2 screen. All tubes and wires going through the screen area and gaps sealed with aquarium sealant. All the plants are fake. I have an air bubbler hidden inside the tree stump to keep the water moving. there is a clump of java moss behind the tree stump to help with the water and provide hiding for guppy's(or something simular). I also have a Exo-Terra Monsoon mister and digital readout of temperature and humidity. The temperature has been staying @ 75.2deg withe the humidity 83%. Mister has been on  4hr for 15seconds spray(this seems to keep the water level the same, without losing any from condensation). That's about it for the tank.  Now that we know what we want(FBT's) and the tank has been running for a few weeks. Please give me some input on the setup. There must be something that I'm missing or need to change. We don't want any deaths, expect for a couple fish missing now and then. I could not find anything on the humidity either. Do I need to add a little more? and the big question too is were to buy on-line. I went to the 3 pet shops we have in town and nobody was any FBT's. I figured we would buy 6 to 9 for the size of the tank and have a good chance of having a pair or two. I see a lot of places on-line, but what's your opinion on the best place. I went to Joshes, but they don't seem to carry these.  Thanks for reading. We just want to get it right.


I live in Sioux Falls and have found them at Petsmart and Minicritters.  I assume you tried those already, but you may have to just wait until they get them again if you can't find them online.

----------


## DaBob

Thanks Matt,

  Iy saw that they did get them back in stock. I have 3 so far from Petco. Going to wait for next batch and get 3 more and keep doing this till i have about a dozen. They seem to like the setup. Firebelly's are such pigs, but they are fun to watch when eating. I ended up getting guppy's for the water feature also. Tank is looking nice.

----------


## isu712

> Thanks Matt,
> 
>   Iy saw that they did get them back in stock. I have 3 so far from Petco. Going to wait for next batch and get 3 more and keep doing this till i have about a dozen. They seem to like the setup. Firebelly's are such pigs, but they are fun to watch when eating. I ended up getting guppy's for the water feature also. Tank is looking nice.


I wanted to give you the heads up that they have them back in at Petsmart.  I was there picking up some stuff for my aquarium.  They looked like nice, healthy specimens too.

----------


## DaBob

Thx. anytime you do let me know. we have plenty of room in the tank now.

----------


## Dizzl

Hey there, just wanted to say that at some places you can talk to the manager and see if they can put an order in. I know the petland where I used to live used to order things for me all of the time. and since it was sent to the store with their regular weekly or so deliveries they did not charge me any thing! Tank looks great by the way!!

----------


## DaBob

Thanks. I don't know what happened. the day i went and checked around town there were not any. Now they are at every shop. Tank is going good. We have 6 now, so about half way. Thank You,  Bob

----------

